

50 years of space exploration in one info-graphic - jlangenauer
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2009/10/50_years_of_space_exploration_in_one_infographic.html

======
dimitar
<http://books.nationalgeographic.com/map/map-day/index> should be the link.

~~~
pg
Is there a permalink?

~~~
slackenerny
Original artwork: [http://books.nationalgeographic.com/map/map-
day/2008/10/sola...](http://books.nationalgeographic.com/map/map-
day/2008/10/solar_system)

Someone extracted the image:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcrowe/4002050596/>

I wonder what the original credits are though.

------
camccann
There's a full-size version of the image on Flickr here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamcrowe/4002050596/sizes/o/>

------
bombs
It's easy enough to look up a list of missions to X on Wikipedia, but it'd be
nice if the image included mission names.

